# Install pre-hung exterior door in cinder block



## gregzoll

If you use Pressure Treated 1x4's, you have no space for hanging that 24" door. The min. size of an entrance door should be no less than 30", preferably 32", 36" at the max for a main or rear entrance.

Even most bedroom doorways are 30-32 inch openings in majority of homes. Personally I would cut out the opening with a concrete saw, then put in a Lintel at the top, and rough in new framing for the doorway, so that you can get a 32" door in there.

Post pictures of this.


----------



## hunt4cleanair

gregzoll said:


> If you use Pressure Treated 1x4's, you have no space for hanging that 24" door. The min. size of an entrance door should be no less than 30", preferably 32", 36" at the max for a main or rear entrance.


Checking today, the actual width of a pressure treated 1x4 is 3/4" which with two, gives me 1/2" play. Am I missing something here?


----------



## gregzoll

No you are not. Still you should get that opening to at least a minimum of 32". 24" is just way too tight for proper use, or egress.


----------



## hungryjack

How many openings are in the room? 

For egress you need 2. A garage door is considered one, a door back into the home is technically 2. 

I agree, a bigger opening is ideal, but if you can't/won't then here is my suggestion.

Plumb the hinge side with 1x6 pressure treated wood, then hang the door. for the latch side, slip in a 1x, or shim it depending on your spacing left. 

You are going to have to attach the door with tapcons on all sides because a 1x isn't thick enough to hold the door in place.


----------



## lhubbert

What length Tapcons and How many of them do you suggest that I use in a typical 32" door installation (32" Jeld-Win steel door) for between the living area of the house and the garage. I have to replace the existing door due to changes in the the building codes before I can sell the house. Thanks.


----------

